# Question about a natural tail



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't recall Ralph having much curl in his tail even as a pup. I am curious to hear what others say about the curl vs. straight and if it changes. I love a poodles natural tail, curly or straight!! So cute!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy has a natural tail - I have a feeling it has seemed to curve less as she grew and it lengthened, but it is still just a expressive!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My guys' tails haven't really changed much as they've gotten older. Pogo's tail drapes over his back in a gentle arc. Snarky's tail has a tighter curve and sits like the handle of a teapot, LOL. I had hoped they would have straight upright tails like foxes, but no such luck. I've grown to love their tails as is.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko's tail curls up and around most of the time when he is awake and alert. It lies straight when he is sleeping and hangs straight when he's eating. When I groom it I can feel what an active thing it is. The muscles in it are constantly contracting and relaxing and reacting. Once in a while I'll see him just standing with it straight but not often. It is extremely sensitive and he still has to be gentled into getting it brushed. I can't imagine him without it.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cali is a year and a half now and her tail still curves a little bit over her back. I don't think a natural tail straightens out with age, Cali's hasn't changed at all since she was a puppy. 

I've been watching a lot of grooming videos lately because I've just started grooming Cali myself. In one of the videos, they showed how to groom a natural tail to disguise the curve so maybe that's what you saw in the Googled pictures.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Storm has a natural tail (docking is illegal here), and about 3-5cm of the end curls... If that part was docked, his tail would stand straight up... I'm glad it isn't... I love his tail...


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Ginger's natural tail curls up and over her back when she's alert and happy. If she's totally relaxed like sleeping, or sad or in trouble it hangs straight down, barking at others or chasing squirrels must make her happy b/c tail is curled.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jem's tail is docked but still curves over her back, the breeder told me they had a hard time deciding between Jem and the bitch they did keep and the tail was one of the reasons. The bitch they kept had a very straight tail so I assume that the tail they're born with is the way it stays.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses and am happy to hear her tail will most likely stay this way. Most of ghe time it is closer to her back then the way it looks in the picture.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure about AKC, but UKC conformation allows "natural" tails without penalty. Here's what the standard says:



> TAIL
> 
> The tail is straight, set high, and customarily docked to a length proportionate to the size of the dog. Whether standing or moving, the tail is carried erect.
> 
> Serious Faults: Low tail set, tail curled or carried over the back.


My boy carries his tail straight up, and if were not docked, it would certainly curl over his back. I suspect if you keep breeding high-tailed dogs to other high-tailed dogs, you're going to get curly-tailed dogs.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would say your puppy's tail is not going to change. Vinnie's tail was very similar to your puppy. His tail lays over his back - similar to a Bichon. I leave the hair on it 6-8 inches long. Love natural tails!


----------



## PartiMama (May 9, 2012)

*Natural tail*

My Standard Parti has a natural tail as his breeder does not believe in docking and I am happy she didn't dock his tail as it has such great expression. Tikko's tail forms a graceful curve onto his back where a happy wag is very visible. He slowly lowers his tail when he is very relaxed, such as during a great rubdown or petting. I keep the hair on his tail long on the last half so the hair falls gracefully as a pompom doesn't work.


----------



## chelsealoo (Dec 31, 2012)

I have two boys with natural tails. The older one, he is almost three, his tail curves onto his back. The puppy, seven months, curves but looks like a tail being held up. I love their long tails. They are so expressive. I can tell their mood just by how their tails are being held! Congrats on having a natural tail! I rarely see them and we are forever getting comments (and questions) on them!


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

Fang carries her tail straight out behind her most of the time with the last six inches curled up. At times she will bounce her tail up and down with each step. Gay or straight a poodle looks better with a full tail in my opinion. Perhaps someday the practice of lopping off tails will fall out of favor.


----------

